

Ask HN: Review My App: 3 Degrees of Wiki, about memory & enlightenment - ivanzhao
http://www.threewiki.com

======
ivanzhao
Hi HN,

This is my app/game in the making. It is scheduled to be released this fall.
Some early feedback would be really helpful!

Thanks,

Ivan

------
ulfurk
Clever app. I've played this game before. Too bad I don't have an iPhone :P

------
vincentpants
really great idea! have you ever heard of seven degrees of jesus on wikipedia?

